# Jamie went pink



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I got some of that hair dye gel from pet edge and wanted to try it out 

I dont know if I attached the photo right, but here is Jamie sniffing Screech, one of our Borzoi

(dont mind the mess of a deck, its in a half finished deconstruction phase


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

Jamie is a PINK POODLE! Very Very Cute!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Too cute!! Love the pink!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I think it's really cute! I tried dyeing my Maltese turquoise over the weekend but it didn't turn out at all.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She needs some diamonds darling! She is adorable.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

She is sooo cute. She looks a petite little thang and I love the pink on her!

I bought some blue human spray color for Eli (he's a black poodle). My husband seriously warned me not to do it though. Ive had it for 2 months now and Im dieing to do it. lol


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> She is sooo cute. She looks a petite little thang and I love the pink on her!
> 
> I bought some blue human spray color for Eli (he's a black poodle). My husband seriously warned me not to do it though. Ive had it for 2 months now and Im dieing to do it. lol


_dyeing to do it! LOL _


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I love that color pink! She looks adorable.
_


----------



## faithj (Aug 10, 2009)

I love this! But guess what.... where I live its illegal... yup last year a lady in boulder Colorado was prosecuted for dying her poodle's hair pink..... she was a professional dog groomer, had used an all natural dye and had done it to promote breast cancer awareness.... she was still prosecuted, can you believe it?!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I read that article. She was appealing the case. I hope she gets it reversed. There are far worse things than hair dye. I don't think people realize the amount of grooming a poodle has to go through on a normal basis and that this is really no different.

I could understand if dog's were going blind from the dye or something awful was happening from the process. This is just someone's opinion of what they think is best. Too bad, they actually made it a law.


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Are looks real cute  x


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwwwww lookit. I do have a soft spot for anything pink, including poodles... especialy poodles lol. Love it!

I reaaaaalllllyyy want to color Jazz pink for an upcomming dog event where the salon will have a booth and tons of advertising oppertunity. Nothing catches attention like a standard poodle in the first place, especialy one thats a color you didn't expect to see. I don't know though, I found out today that about a week after the event, which is next month, I'll have another ultrasound and we can determin the sex of the demon... *cough cough* ... errr oh I mean darling baby that has me spending hours on end crouching near a toilet. I kind of wanted to come up with a nice dye job for that and let Jazz break the news to the family. Ahhh soo much to think about LoL. 





faithj said:


> I love this! But guess what.... where I live its illegal... yup last year a lady in boulder Colorado was prosecuted for dying her poodle's hair pink..... she was a professional dog groomer, had used an all natural dye and had done it to promote breast cancer awareness.... she was still prosecuted, can you believe it?!


I think there was a alot of debate on why she did it and what she used to do it. I read about that last year and was intersted in all the differing versions of the story told by the lady and the authorities as well as the people she worked with. 

What a shame that they didnt have anything better to do than go after a groomer and her pink poodle. Rofl that cracks me up. Last thing I read though they had let her off the hook for the time being and were working to take that law off the books. 

It's illegal here in florida as well though thankfully nobody cares and I'm on super good terms with the local powers that be.


----------

